# ?????



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey guys i cant remember when duck opens up again. does anyone know when it opens again and when it closes.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's your answer:

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Wildlife/regs/seasons&baglimits.htm


----------



## Johnch (Oct 28, 2006)

ODNR WaterFowl regulations 

North 
Oct 21 - Dec 10 
Dec 23 - Dec 31

South 
Oct 21 - Nov 5 
Dec 16 - Jan 28

Johnch


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

do u know what Madison county would fall under????


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Madison County is definately in the South Zone.


----------

